# Dish Mexico (Mexican Service) Uplink Activity



## P Smith

Full tables version from 1/4/11:
V:15 Date:010411 Time:170000 PDT


TID|NID|Freq|Pos|Pol|Mod|SR|FEC|Type|Result
3|5907|12,253,160|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
7|5907|12,311,480|77.0W|R|QPSK-TC|22,500,000|5/6||
11|5907|12,369,800|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
15|5907|12,428,120|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
19|5907|12,486,440|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
23|5907|12,544,760|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
27|5907|12,603,080|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
31|5907|12,661,400|77.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6||
Total:8

V:20 Date:010411 Time:170000 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
100|DISH|77|19|BarkerTV|||FTA|||
111|ONCE|77|31|SD||||||
122|CAN22|77|31|SD||||||
200|BIEN|77|19|SD||||||
202|52MX|77|3|SD||||||
203|UNIV|77|11|SD||||||
204|SYFY|77|11|SD||||||
206|S-UNI|77|3|SD||||||
207|FX|77|3|SD||||||
208|FOXLF|77|11|SD||||||
209|UTILI|77|31|SD||||||
210|WB|77|15|SD||||||
211|SONY|77|19|SD||||||
212|E!|77|23|SD||||||
213|AXN|77|3|SD||||||
214|A&E|77|11|SD||||||
216|LIV|77|3|SD||||||
219|ANTN3|77|11|SD||||||
221|SPACE|77|3|SD||||||
240|ANIMX|77|27|SD||||||
250|MTV|77|27|SD||||||
253|VH1|77|3|SD||||||
255|EXATV|77|19|SD||||||
300|BIEN|77|19|SD||||||
302|DSNEY|77|27|SD||||||
303|PLAYH|77|11|SD||||||
304|DXD|77|27|SD||||||
305|NICK|77|19|SD||||||
306|NIKJR|77|15|SD||||||
307|CTOON|77|11|SD||||||
310|DKIDS|77|19|SD||||||
312|ZAZ|77|11|SD||||||
315|BABYT|77|27|SD||||||
400|BIEN|77|19|SD||||||
402|DISC|77|19|SD||||||
403|DH&H|77|11|SD||||||
408|ANIPL|77|27|SD||||||
409|HISTO|77|19|SD||||||
410|INFI|77|31|SD||||||
414|BIO|77|3|SD||||||
416|ARTS|77|31|SD||||||
420|CAPA|77|19|SD||||||
484|PBTV|77|3|SD||||||
488|VENUS|77|15|SD||||||
500|BIEN|77|19|SD||||||
502|FOXSP|77|15|SD||||||
503|FOXS+|77|27|SD||||||
504|ESPN|77|15|SD||||||
506|ESPN2|77|15|SD||||||
508|SPEED|77|15|SD||||||
600|CAPA|77|19|SD||||||
602|TNT|77|15|SD||||||
603|CMAX|77|23|SD||||||
604|FILMZ|77|31|SD||||||
606|MP|77|31|SD||||||
607|MC|77|23|SD||||||
608|CL|77|15|SD||||||
650|HBO|77|23|SD||||||
651|HBO2|77|3|SD||||||
652|HBO-F|77|23|SD||||||
654|HBO-P|77|23|SD||||||
658|MAXP|77|23|SD||||||
660|MCITY|77|23|SD||||||
662|CVIBE|77|23|SD||||||
664|CINEC|77|23|SD||||||
665|CFAM|77|27|SD||||||
667|CMIX|77|15|SD||||||
669|CSTAR|77|27|SD||||||
700|BIEN|77|19|SD||||||
702|CNNE|77|31|SD||||||
703|CNNI|77|11|SD||||||
731|JUDIC|77|31|SD||||||
735|CONGR|77|31|SD||||||
802|RDMIX|77|19|Audio||||||
808|DECAD|77|19|Audio||||||
814|ROCK|77|19|Audio||||||
820|EXA|77|19|Audio||||||
826|GLOBO|77|19|Audio||||||
832|LAMEJ|77|19|Audio||||||
838|FIEST|77|19|Audio||||||
844|STREY|77|19|Audio||||||
850|AMBIE|77|19|Audio||||||
856|CLASS|77|19|Audio||||||
901|UNIHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
908|SONHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
920|SPAHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
956|HISHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
960|FSPHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
970|TNTHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
996|DMT6|77|19|SD||||||
999|CDISH|77|27|SD||||||
9998|LNCHR|77|31|SD||||||
14001|AZT13|77|19|LiL_EPG|27|CONUS||||
14002|CAN-2|77|19|LiL_EPG|57|CONUS||||
14003|CAN12|77|19|LiL_EPG|12|CONUS||||
14041|CAN-2|77|3|LiL_EPG|2|CONUS|||XEW|
14042|CAN-4|77|3|LiL_EPG|4|CONUS|||XHTV|
14043|CAN-5|77|3|LiL_EPG|5|CONUS|||XHGC|
14044|AZTE7|77|3|LiL_EPG|7|CONUS|||XHIMT|
14045|GALAV|77|3|LiL_EPG|9|CONUS|||XEQ|
14046|AZT13|77|3|LiL_EPG|13|CONUS|||XHDF|
14047|CADN3|77|3|LiL_EPG|28|CONUS|||XHTRES|
14048|CAN40|77|3|LiL_EPG|40|CONUS|||XHTVM|
36852|DNL11|77|19|DNL||||||
36857|DNL6|77|19|DNL||||||
36859|DNL3|77|19|DNL|||||a000000...|
36861|EPG|77|19|EPG|||||TV List...|
36862|EEPG|77|19|EPG||||||
36863|DNL|77|19|DNL||||||
Total:109


----------



## James Long

Note to readers:

DISH Mexico is a subscription satellite service available in Mexico.
For more information, please visit their website at http://www.dish.com.mx/

Discussion is also available in this thread.


----------



## P Smith

V:08 Date:010711 Time:231800 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Swap: 1*

999->260|CDISH->HTV|77|27|SD||CONUS||||
Total channel changes:1
Total channel:109

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## Aransay

tdoay they were mvoes in tp3 ifoa dhdien test


teh epg dta is for ota channels sith the hd receiver eueire fulpackae all ces plus hd +ota antena


----------



## P Smith

V:19 Date:022011 Time:182800 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Added: 1*

152|52MX|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
*Deleted: 1*

202|[strike]52MX[/strike]|77|3|SD||||||
Total channel changes:2
Total channel:109

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.

Technically, ch202 is not deleted, but lost its name and still have listed same VPID/APID as for ch152 in PAT/PMT.


----------



## Aransay

thx psmih for the value of the info 
checking dta jsut oen ntocie exatv is fta


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, I saw that - ch255.


----------



## Aransay

pel emake a fta scan do sish emxico

reprots atht son fox latin america and ntgeo curntlye lcuvie to sky emxico in satelie tv wodueleb offered soon i new tv packge smaller aatn eh absic one


----------



## P Smith

V:06 Date:040611 Time:191000 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Renamed: 7*

303|PLAYH->DNYJR|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
200|BIEN->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
300|BIEN->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
400|BIEN->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
500|BIEN->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
600|CAPA->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
700|BIEN->+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
*Added: 2*

800|+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
900|+CANA|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
Total channel changes:9
Total channel:111

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## Aransay

thx psmitrh so nt yet uplinked 


rumirs tahat towmow woudle eb abel so les es pa apainen txh the isocue of my info i imrpotn tlemx exetuvie


----------



## shion

I'm so sorry for bothering you again, but it's been said that new changes were made today. Very important update because it's a long wanted channel (which used to have exclusive for dish's competitor, sky) can you scan again please? thanks


----------



## Aransay

3 o 4 sd chanel upliked 'proble1 o2 hd elswiat for psmith or wciheev ents scan


----------



## P Smith

V:26 Date:040911 Time:181600 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Added: 4*

202|FOX|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
308|BOOM|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
405|NTGEO|77|15|SD||CONUS||||
406|NTWIL|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
Total channel changes:4
Total channel:115

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.

Snapshot of ch300 that time:


----------



## Aransay

new channel ebcame able

several channel chneg tps 

one epty trnpodner


----------



## shion

Channels 202, 308, 405 and 406 are available now  I'm glad. BUT all channels on TP 27 were moved to others, I wonder if it's empty now or if they uplinked something.

Channels moved from TP 27

ANIMX -> 3
MTV -> 19
HTV -> 31
DSNEY -> 15
DXD -> 15
BABYT -> 3
ANIPL -> 19
FOXS+ -> 19
CFAM -> 11
CSTAR -> 11

Based on this information and the posted here now we have:

13 SD channels in TPs 3, 11 and 15
11 SD channels in TPs 23 and 31
10 SD channels + 10 audio channels in TP 19
6 HD channels in TP 7
And TP 27 is empty

Loss in quality is barely perceptible, did they changed the modulation?


----------



## shion

Hi 

I'm asking you again for a scan because I want to know if:

-transponder 27 is empty
-the transmission modulation was changed

rumor says that new channels are coming in may

Thank you so much


----------



## P Smith

V:23 Date:042911 Time:180300 PDT


TID|NID|Freq|Pos|Pol|Mod|SR|FEC|Type|Result
27|5907|12,603,080|77.0W|R|QPSK->QPSK-TC|20,000,000->22,500,000|5/6||M S 
Total:1

V:28 Date:042911 Time:180300 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Added: 7*

999|TEST1|77|19|SD||CONUS||||
5001|HD01|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
5002|HD02|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
5003|HD03|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
5004|HD04|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
5005|HD05|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
5006|HD06|77|27|HD/H.264||CONUS||||
*Deleted: 1*

420|[strike]CAPA[/strike]|77|19|SD||||||
Total channel changes:8
Total channel:121

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.

Ch 999 is FTA now:


----------



## P Smith

Full info:


Code:


--- tpn3:TID=3, 77.0W 12.253 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  152, 6178, 6179,    0,    0, 52MX            MPEG-2         2.03 Mbps 	
  202, 6434, 6435,    0,    0, FOX             MPEG-2         2.15 Mbps 	
  206, 4386, 4387,    0,    0, S-UNI           MPEG-2         2.05 Mbps 	
  207, 4642, 4643,    0,    0, FX              MPEG-2         1.38 Mbps 	
  213, 4898, 4899,    0,    0, AXN             MPEG-2         2.19 Mbps 	
  216, 5154, 5155,    0,    0, LIV             MPEG-2         2.06 Mbps 	
  221, 5666, 5667,    0,    0, SPACE           MPEG-2         1.78 Mbps 	
  240, 6946, 6947,    0,    0, ANIMX           MPEG-2         2.02 Mbps 	
  253, 5410, 5411,    0,    0, VH1             MPEG-2         1.89 Mbps 	
  315, 7202, 7203,    0,    0, BABYT           MPEG-2         1.93 Mbps 	
  414, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, BIO             MPEG-2         1.86 Mbps 	
  484, 6690, 6691,    0,    0, PBTV            MPEG-2         2.48 Mbps 	
  651, 4130, 4131,    0,    0, HBO2            MPEG-2         1.24 Mbps 	
--- tpn7:TID=7, 77.0W 12.311 GHz RHCP 22500 5/6 TQPSK  ---
  901, 4130,    0,    0, 4131, UNIHD           H.264          4.40 Mbps 	
  908, 4386,    0,    0, 4387, SONHD           H.264          4.07 Mbps 	
  920, 4642,    0,    0, 4643, SPAHD           H.264          4.09 Mbps 	
  956, 4898,    0,    0, 4899, HISHD           H.264          5.63 Mbps 	
  960, 5154,    0,    0, 5155, FSPHD           H.264          4.77 Mbps 	
  970, 5410,    0,    0, 5411, TNTHD           H.264          4.05 Mbps 	
--- tpn11:TID=11, 77.0W 12.370 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  203, 6690, 6691, 6692,    0, UNIV            MPEG-2         2.67 Mbps 	
  204, 6946, 6947, 6948,    0, SYFY            MPEG-2         2.24 Mbps 	
  208, 4130, 4131,    0,    0, FOXLF           MPEG-2         2.46 Mbps 	
  214, 4642, 4643,    0,    0, A&E             MPEG-2         2.34 Mbps 	
  219, 4898, 4899,    0,    0, ANTN3           MPEG-2         1.44 Mbps 	
  303, 5154, 5155,    0,    0, DNYJR           MPEG-2         1.54 Mbps 	
  307, 6434, 6435, 6436,    0, CTOON           MPEG-2         2.05 Mbps 	
  308, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, BOOM            MPEG-2         1.58 Mbps 	
  312, 5410, 5411,    0,    0, ZAZ             MPEG-2         2.03 Mbps 	
  403, 5666, 5667,    0,    0, DH&H            MPEG-2         1.82 Mbps 	
  665, 4386, 4387,    0,    0, CFAM            MPEG-2         1.32 Mbps 	
  669, 7202, 7203,    0,    0, CSTAR           MPEG-2         1.06 Mbps 	
  703, 6178, 6179,    0,    0, CNNI            MPEG-2         2.30 Mbps 	
--- tpn15:TID=15, 77.0W 12.428 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  210, 5666, 5667,    0,    0, WB              MPEG-2         2.18 Mbps 	
  302, 6946, 6947, 6948,    0, DSNEY           MPEG-2         1.47 Mbps 	
  304, 7202, 7203, 7204,    0, DXD             MPEG-2         1.93 Mbps 	
  306, 6178, 6179,    0,    0, NIKJR           MPEG-2         1.69 Mbps 	
  405, 4898, 4899,    0,    0, NTGEO           MPEG-2         1.82 Mbps 	
  488, 6690, 6691,    0,    0, VENUS           MPEG-2         2.34 Mbps 	
  502, 4642, 4643,    0,    0, FOXSP           MPEG-2         1.96 Mbps 	
  504, 4130, 4131, 4132,    0, ESPN            MPEG-2         2.45 Mbps 	
  506, 4386, 4387, 4388,    0, ESPN2           MPEG-2         1.54 Mbps 	
  508, 6434, 6435,    0,    0, SPEED           MPEG-2         1.67 Mbps 	
  602, 5154, 5155, 5156,    0, TNT             MPEG-2         1.69 Mbps 	
  608, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, CL              MPEG-2         1.95 Mbps 	
  667, 5410, 5411,    0,    0, CMIX            MPEG-2         2.37 Mbps 	
--- tpn19:TID=19, 77.0W 12.486 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  100, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, DISH            MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  200, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  211, 6690, 6691,    0,    0, SONY            MPEG-2         0.85 Mbps 	
  250, 7458, 7459,    0,    0, MTV             MPEG-2         1.85 Mbps 	
  255, 4898, 4899,    0,    0, EXATV           MPEG-2         1.86 Mbps 	
  300, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  305, 4386, 4387, 4388,    0, NICK            MPEG-2         1.89 Mbps 	
  310, 5154, 5155,    0,    0, DKIDS           MPEG-2         1.62 Mbps 	
  400, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  402, 4642, 4643,    0,    0, DISC            MPEG-2         1.58 Mbps 	
  408, 7714, 7715,    0,    0, ANIPL           MPEG-2         1.34 Mbps 	
  409, 4130, 4131, 4132,    0, HISTO           MPEG-2         1.31 Mbps 	
  420, 6434, 6435, 6436,    0,                 MPEG-2         0.62 Mbps 	
  500, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  503, 7202, 7203,    0,    0, FOXS+           MPEG-2         1.31 Mbps 	
  600, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  700, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  800, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  802,    0, 4097,    0,    0, RDMIX                                    	
  808,    0, 4098,    0,    0, DECAD                                    	
  814,    0, 4099,    0,    0, ROCK                                     	
  820,    0, 4100,    0,    0, EXA                                      	
  826,    0, 4101,    0,    0, GLOBO                                    	
  832,    0, 4102,    0,    0, LAMEJ                                    	
  838,    0, 4103,    0,    0, FIEST                                    	
  844,    0, 4104,    0,    0, STREY                                    	
  850,    0, 4105,    0,    0, AMBIE                                    	
  856,    0, 4112,    0,    0, CLASS                                    	
  900, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, +CANA           MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  996, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, DMT6            MPEG-2         2.08 Mbps 480 x 480i	
  999, 6946, 6947,    0,    0, TEST1           MPEG-2         2.14 Mbps 480 x 480i	
36852,    0,    0,    0,    0, DNL11                                    <s>	
36857,    0,    0,    0,    0, DNL6                                     <s>	
36859,    0,    0,    0,    0, DNL3                                     <s>	
36862,    0,    0,    0,    0, EEPG                                     <s>	
36863,    0,    0,    0,    0, DNL                                      <s>	
--- tpn23:TID=23, 77.0W 12.545 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  212, 6946, 6947, 6948,    0, E!              MPEG-2         2.00 Mbps 	
  406, 6690, 6691,    0,    0, NTWIL           MPEG-2         2.52 Mbps 	
  603, 4898, 4899, 4900,    0, CMAX            MPEG-2         1.16 Mbps 	
  607, 6434, 6435,    0,    0, MC              MPEG-2         1.08 Mbps 	
  650, 4130, 4131, 4132,    0, HBO             MPEG-2         1.42 Mbps 	
  652, 4386, 4387, 4388,    0, HBO-F           MPEG-2         2.53 Mbps 	
  654, 4642, 4643, 4644,    0, HBO-P           MPEG-2         2.42 Mbps 	
  658, 5154, 5155, 5156,    0, MAXP            MPEG-2         1.88 Mbps 	
  660, 5410, 5411,    0,    0, MCITY           MPEG-2         1.65 Mbps 	
  662, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, CVIBE           MPEG-2         2.59 Mbps 	
  664, 5666, 5667,    0,    0, CINEC           MPEG-2         1.95 Mbps 	
--- tpn27:TID=27, 77.0W 12.603 GHz RHCP 22500 5/6 TQPSK  ---
 5001, 4130,    0,    0, 4131, HD01            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
 5002, 4386,    0,    0, 4387, HD02            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
 5003, 4642,    0,    0, 4643, HD03            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
 5004, 5154,    0,    0, 5155, HD04            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
 5005, 5410,    0,    0, 5411, HD05            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
 5006, 5666,    0,    0, 5667, HD06            H.264          4.50 Mbps 	
--- tpn31:TID=31, 77.0W 12.661 GHz RHCP 20000 5/6 QPSK ---
  111, 4130, 4131,    0,    0, ONCE            MPEG-2         2.11 Mbps 	
  122, 4386, 4387,    0,    0, CAN22           MPEG-2         1.16 Mbps 	
  209, 4898, 4899,    0,    0, UTILI           MPEG-2         2.61 Mbps 	
  260, 6690, 6691,    0,    0, HTV             MPEG-2         2.34 Mbps 	
  410, 5666, 5667, 5668,    0, INFI            MPEG-2         2.05 Mbps 	
  416, 5154, 5155,    0,    0, ARTS            MPEG-2         1.83 Mbps 	
  604, 5410, 5411,    0,    0, FILMZ           MPEG-2         2.07 Mbps 	
  606, 5922, 5923,    0,    0, MP              MPEG-2         1.91 Mbps 	
  702, 4642, 4643,    0,    0, CNNE            MPEG-2         1.55 Mbps 	
  731, 6178, 6179,    0,    0, JUDIC           MPEG-2         1.35 Mbps 	
  735, 6434, 6435,    0,    0, CONGR           MPEG-2         2.05 Mbps


----------



## shion

Interesting data. I wonder if bitrate is asigned dinamically, most likely to be that way I think.

Transponders carrying 13 SD channels have a total bitrate of ~25Mbps while the ones carrying only 11 are around ~21Mbps so they´re not "taking advantage" of the extra space available on those transponders, I found interesting that detail too.

Thanks again P Smith, I'm learning here


----------



## P Smith

That's correct - those rates are just snapshots and changing all the time.

Also, when counting mux, be sure you getting different VPID/APIDs; for example: tp19, VPID = 5922 assigned to many [10] channels.


----------



## Aransay

tomowrrow animax woudle cese eorptiosn trnfroemd to sony spin m,ave chanenkl neurb chaneg to r3eflect the enw content can eb expcted


----------



## P Smith

Seen in a stream (tp19) new FW for ViP-like receivers - Aransay, do you know any of such models exist for DMex ?


----------



## Aransay

M211HD ise ehmdol beieng sudes by dish entwork emxico fro dh with ota tuenr


----------



## P Smith

Can you post a list/pictures of current set of DMex's receivers/DVRs ?


----------



## Aransay

KOK WHEN ITS SYA TV ABEIRTA N ALTADEFINICION YCOAUSNE A SCRN CAPTUERETHERE (SI INFLASH)

http://dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=126

TDOAY ANIMAX CHANE TO SONY SPIN OFCIALLY

UPDATE
RUMORS ABOTU NFL NETWORK BEING UPLINKED TODAY AND 1 ADIOANLSD


----------



## P Smith

I'm not fluent in Spanish, found only one picture - seems to me it's SD model 301. What HD receivers, what DVR models you can get ?


----------



## Aransay

hd mdoel m211 hd is eher eiwyth oa gudie ele me finyopauntoehr epciture tehr eis in flash


----------



## Aransay

video of the hd recvier m211


----------



## P Smith

Aransay said:


> hd mdoel m211 hd is eher eiwyth oa gudie ele me finyopauntoehr epciture tehr eis in flash


I'd like to see a picture of the receiver itself. Is it ViP211 basically ? What version of FW the M211 running ?


----------



## P Smith

Reading a tea leaf we can see the list of FW and models:
M122 - DP322
M103 - DP301D
M142 - PVR501
AEE1 - DP301D (test)
ACC1 - DP301E (test)
ADE1 - DP322 (test)
M170 - unkn (test)
ABF1 - unkn (test)
ALS1 - unkn (test)
M138 - unkn
M139 - unkn


----------



## Aransay

chekein ifo ro yopuy with my cocntss


----------



## kielcito

*P Smith*, exactly.. the *M211HD* deco is the Solo*VIP211*

You can get these decos in Dish Mexico:

*M311* (first model)









*M31b* (current *SD* model)









*M32* (Dual Tuner, *Discontinued*)









*M510* (built-in DVR, 120Gb)









*M211HD* (*HD*, DVR ready)


----------



## P Smith

Thanks for the pictures; let me make some comments for those:
( if you will provide current FW versions for each model, then I'll determine those precisely)
- M311 by internal ID is DP301D/E
- M31b is DP111 by the picture
- M510 can't hold 500 GB drive, it has 160 GB max with usable 128 GB
- M211HD is ViP211k.

Missed a model as DP322 for sure.


----------



## Combidvd2vhs2xxx

Hey Plz Adding Tooncast in 309 and Teen Nick in 311 Thanks


----------



## kielcito

P Smith said:


> Thanks for the pictures; let me make some comments for those:
> ( if you will provide current FW versions for each model, then I'll determine those precisely)
> - M311 by internal ID is DP301D/E
> - M311b is DP111 by the picture
> - M510 can't hold 500 GB drive, it has 160 GB max with usable 128 GB
> - M211HD is ViP211k.
> 
> Missed a model as DP322 for sure.


*P Smith*, according to tech support of Dish:

-*M311* is DP301D
-*M31b* is DP111
-*M510* has 120 Gb and can record up to 110hrs.
-*M211HD* is ViP211k

-*M32* is DP322 but no longer distributed

Firmware
*M31b:* M160ONAD-N
*m211:* M170RXAD-N


----------



## shion

Combidvd2vhs2xxx said:


> Hey Plz Adding Tooncast in 309 and Teen Nick in 311 Thanks


Sure! one moment please...

:nono:


----------



## P Smith

Thanks kielcito, we're got them practically same way. If you'll know current FW versions for rest of the pile, post it here.


----------



## kielcito

no problem, I'll research for the rest...


----------



## Aransay

vdieo of dish hd psoetrd in netwoirk54 forum


----------



## Aransay

Rumros the 6 hd chanensl have naem p smsith pelse can thx


----------



## P Smith

Nope, no new HD. Your other source is not reliable .

Changes:

V:22 Date:050311 Time:201237 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Avail: 27*

206|S-UNI|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
207|FX|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
213|AXN|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
216|LIV|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
240|ANIMX->SPIN|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
253|VH1|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
315|BABYT|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
651|HBO2|77|3|SD||CONUS||||
208|FOXLF|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
214|A&E|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
219|ANTN3|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
303|DNYJR|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
308|BOOM|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
665|CFAM|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
669|CSTAR|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
703|CNNI|77|11|SD||CONUS||||
306|NIKJR|77|15|SD||CONUS||||
508|SPEED|77|15|SD||CONUS||||
667|CMIX|77|15|SD||CONUS||||
650|HBO|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
652|HBO-F|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
654|HBO-P|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
658|MAXP|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
660|MCITY|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
662|CVIBE|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
664|CINEC|77|23|SD||CONUS||||
260|HTV|77|31|SD||CONUS||||
Total channel changes:27
Total channel:121

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## P Smith

Current full list:
V:22 Date:050311 Time:201237 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
100|DISH|77|19|BarkerTV|||FTA|||
111|ONCE|77|31|SD||||||
122|CAN22|77|31|SD||||||
152|52MX|77|3|SD||||||
200|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
202|FOX|77|3|SD||||||
203|UNIV|77|11|SD||||||
204|SYFY|77|11|SD||||||
206|S-UNI|77|3|SD||||||
207|FX|77|3|SD||||||
208|FOXLF|77|11|SD||||||
209|UTILI|77|31|SD||||||
210|WB|77|15|SD||||||
211|SONY|77|19|SD||||||
212|E!|77|23|SD||||||
213|AXN|77|3|SD||||||
214|A&E|77|11|SD||||||
216|LIV|77|3|SD||||||
219|ANTN3|77|11|SD||||||
221|SPACE|77|3|SD||||||
240|SPIN|77|3|SD||||||
250|MTV|77|19|SD||||||
253|VH1|77|3|SD||||||
255|EXATV|77|19|SD||||||
260|HTV|77|31|SD||||||
300|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
302|DSNEY|77|15|SD||||||
303|DNYJR|77|11|SD||||||
304|DXD|77|15|SD||||||
305|NICK|77|19|SD||||||
306|NIKJR|77|15|SD||||||
307|CTOON|77|11|SD||||||
308|BOOM|77|11|SD||||||
310|DKIDS|77|19|SD||||||
312|ZAZ|77|11|SD||||||
315|BABYT|77|3|SD||||||
400|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
402|DISC|77|19|SD||||||
403|DH&H|77|11|SD||||||
405|NTGEO|77|15|SD||||||
406|NTWIL|77|23|SD||||||
408|ANIPL|77|19|SD||||||
409|HISTO|77|19|SD||||||
410|INFI|77|31|SD||||||
414|BIO|77|3|SD||||||
416|ARTS|77|31|SD||||||
484|PBTV|77|3|SD||||||
488|VENUS|77|15|SD||||||
500|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
502|FOXSP|77|15|SD||||||
503|FOXS+|77|19|SD||||||
504|ESPN|77|15|SD||||||
506|ESPN2|77|15|SD||||||
508|SPEED|77|15|SD||||||
600|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
602|TNT|77|15|SD||||||
603|CMAX|77|23|SD||||||
604|FILMZ|77|31|SD||||||
606|MP|77|31|SD||||||
607|MC|77|23|SD||||||
608|CL|77|15|SD||||||
650|HBO|77|23|SD||||||
651|HBO2|77|3|SD||||||
652|HBO-F|77|23|SD||||||
654|HBO-P|77|23|SD||||||
658|MAXP|77|23|SD||||||
660|MCITY|77|23|SD||||||
662|CVIBE|77|23|SD||||||
664|CINEC|77|23|SD||||||
665|CFAM|77|11|SD||||||
667|CMIX|77|15|SD||||||
669|CSTAR|77|11|SD||||||
700|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
702|CNNE|77|31|SD||||||
703|CNNI|77|11|SD||||||
731|JUDIC|77|31|SD||||||
735|CONGR|77|31|SD||||||
800|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
802|RDMIX|77|19|Audio||||||
808|DECAD|77|19|Audio||||||
814|ROCK|77|19|Audio||||||
820|EXA|77|19|Audio||||||
826|GLOBO|77|19|Audio||||||
832|LAMEJ|77|19|Audio||||||
838|FIEST|77|19|Audio||||||
844|STREY|77|19|Audio||||||
850|AMBIE|77|19|Audio||||||
856|CLASS|77|19|Audio||||||
900|+CANA|77|19|SD||||||
901|UNIHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
908|SONHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
920|SPAHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
956|HISHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
960|FSPHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
970|TNTHD|77|7|HD/H.264||||||
996|DMT6|77|19|SD||||||
999|TEST1|77|19|SD||||||
5001|HD01|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
5002|HD02|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
5003|HD03|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
5004|HD04|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
5005|HD05|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
5006|HD06|77|27|HD/H.264||||||
9998|LNCHR|77|31|DigTV||||||
14001|AZT13|77|19|LiL_EPG|27|CONUS||||
14002|CAN-2|77|19|LiL_EPG|57|CONUS||||
14003|CAN12|77|19|LiL_EPG|12|CONUS||||
14041|CAN-2|77|3|LiL_EPG|2|CONUS|||XEW|
14042|CAN-4|77|3|LiL_EPG|4|CONUS|||XHTV|
14043|CAN-5|77|3|LiL_EPG|5|CONUS|||XHGC|
14044|AZTE7|77|3|LiL_EPG|7|CONUS|||XHIMT|
14045|GALAV|77|3|LiL_EPG|9|CONUS|||XEQ|
14046|AZT13|77|3|LiL_EPG|13|CONUS|||XHDF|
14047|CADN3|77|3|LiL_EPG|28|CONUS|||XHTRES|
14048|CAN40|77|3|LiL_EPG|40|CONUS|||XHTVM|
36852|DNL11|77|19|DNL||||||
36857|DNL6|77|19|DNL||||||
36859|DNL3|77|19|DNL||||||
36861|EPG|77|19|EPG|||||TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36862|EEPG|77|19|EPG||||||
36863|DNL|77|19|DNL||||||
Total:121


----------



## P Smith

kielcito said:


> *P Smith*, according to tech support of Dish:
> 
> -*M311* is DP301D
> -*M31b* is DP111
> -*M510* has 120 Gb and can record up to 110hrs.
> -*M211HD* is ViP211k
> 
> -*M32* is DP322 but no longer distributed
> 
> Firmware
> *M31b:* M160ONAD-N
> *m211:* M170RXAD-N


They're testing 8 DP301E receivers:


Code:


PID=0863h
 DownloadID: BUTD
 Upgrading FW:
 ACC1:'AAA1'-'ACC0','M040'-'M110'
 New FW: 'ACC1'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '13EB' & 'EAED': {DP301E} [6]  ...
 '13EB' & 'EAFD': {DP301E} [1]  ...
 '13EB' & 'EAFJ': {DP301E} [1]  ...


----------



## shion

P Smith said:


> Nope, no new HD. Your other source is not reliable .


 Hahaha that "source" is probably a 15 year old boy looking for a little attention...

Thanks P Smith you rock


----------



## Aransay

Reprots of lcoal epg dta added today

thx psmith for al yporu ahrdwork


----------



## P Smith

Aransay said:


> Reprots of lcoal epg dta added today


Please ask and post info about ch# and ch names from your sources next time. So far, it's shooting in a dark.


----------



## shion

What's wrong with you Aransay? the info was taken from here and misinterpreted, then you come and ask for it again 

He's talking about this:

14001	AZT13	77	19	LiL_EPG	27	CONUS 
14002	CAN-2	77	19	LiL_EPG	57	CONUS 
14003	CAN12	77	19	LiL_EPG	12	CONUS 
14041	CAN-2	77	3	LiL_EPG	2	CONUS XEW 
14042	CAN-4	77	3	LiL_EPG	4	CONUS XHTV 
14043	CAN-5	77	3	LiL_EPG	5	CONUS XHGC 
14044	AZTE7	77	3	LiL_EPG	7	CONUS XHIMT 
14045	GALAV	77	3	LiL_EPG	9	CONUS XEQ 
14046	AZT13	77	3	LiL_EPG	13	CONUS XHDF 
14047	CADN3	77	3	LiL_EPG	28	CONUS XHTRES 
14048	CAN40	77	3	LiL_EPG	40	CONUS XHTVM


----------



## P Smith

shion said:


> What's wrong with you Aransay? the info was taken from here and misinterpreted, then you come and ask for it again
> 
> He's talking about this:
> 
> 14001	AZT13	77	19	LiL_EPG	27	CONUS
> 14002	CAN-2	77	19	LiL_EPG	57	CONUS
> 14003	CAN12	77	19	LiL_EPG	12	CONUS
> 14041	CAN-2	77	3	LiL_EPG	2	CONUS XEW
> 14042	CAN-4	77	3	LiL_EPG	4	CONUS XHTV
> 14043	CAN-5	77	3	LiL_EPG	5	CONUS XHGC
> 14044	AZTE7	77	3	LiL_EPG	7	CONUS XHIMT
> 14045	GALAV	77	3	LiL_EPG	9	CONUS XEQ
> 14046	AZT13	77	3	LiL_EPG	13	CONUS XHDF
> 14047	CADN3	77	3	LiL_EPG	28	CONUS XHTRES
> 14048	CAN40	77	3	LiL_EPG	40	CONUS XHTVM


Those EPG services for local channels wasn't changed since we got first report ...


----------



## Aransay

sorry i emsases up ,.


----------



## f430spider

What happened? no longer have scanned the satellite.
we will not have new channels?


----------



## shion

Changes today, channels ESPN (504) and VIVA (505) swapped their SID

Is there any other hidden changes?


----------



## Manimecker

Today Dish Mexico has updated HD channels, adding 9 new channels, that are listed below:


901: UNIVERSAL HD
907: WARNER CHANNEL HD
908: SET LA HD
909: AXN HD
910: A&E HD
920: SPACE HD
930: TLC HD
945: MTVNHD 
950: THEATHER HD
955: NATGEO WILD HD 
956: HISTORY HD
960: FOX SPORTS HD
961: FOX SPORTS+ HD
964: ESPN HD 
970: TNT HD

Green: Current channels.
Red: New channels, not available to current subscribers (yet).

Can anybody scan the satellite to get right data about new channels?


----------

